# My New Trek 620...



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

I have always believe in having two bikes--as a commuter, I hate the idea of going out to the garage only to find a flat. And I don't really need more than two, though I have a third at the moment (my Dad's 1954 Enfield Coventry Cross, 4 years older than me!). But I've been wanting a touring bike for a long time.

Now, this is a problem, because I have BIG FEET (US size 13) and like longish cranks (175s) and tend to have serious heel strike problems with panniers. But tourers tend to be longish, I reasoned, and so...

As luck would have it, I got some money as a Christmas gift, and was able to find someone with a 1985 Trek 620 for sale--these have famously long chainstays--and a month or so later, and a bit of work, and here she is:

The first picture shows an overall view, complete with the panniers I got in Vancouver, and you can see how far back those sit. Most of the parts are used--either from my own stash or from local shops. The fenders came with the frame, and at first, I just hated them, but they've been kind of growing on me. I got the Rivendell decals just for the heck of it--the frame looked a little bare without something there.

The second photo shows a few of my favorite things: Kenda Kwick 30mm tires, nice for the mucky conditions we have right now. The funky brakes--apparently DiaCompe copies--with KoolStop salmon pads (trades from a bike shop). Work great. A Lumotec 3W headlight wired up to a battery pack (at some point I want a hub generator for this bike, but will have to wait).

And the third--the battery pack (NightHawk), more yellow fender, and my most favoritist cantilever accessory--the Tektro triangle. Anodized green just sets things off so nicely, but the really good thing is how easy these make cantilever adjustment. And of course, Shimano 600 friction DT shifters.

I'm sure there will be more changes--a front rack is on its way--but for now, I am one happy commuter. And come summer, I will be one happy tourist! Oh, and did I mention that my feet clear the panniers by 2"? NO WORRIES!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice. I like the decals. I didn't know they had those, and I think I could put a set to good use.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

*Nicely done!*

BTW I feel your pain on the heel clearance issue. I also have US 13 feet. I got some grocery panniers and found that clearance was extremely problematic, because grocery panniers are even longer than touring panniers in order to fit a 12" long grocery bag. Even on my mountain bike there wasn't enough clearance. When I was shopping for a better errand-running bike I found myself going first to "chainstay length" on the spec sheets. 

I did find a road frame with longer chainstays (Nashbar touring frame, 455mm stays), plus I have an Axiom rack with a longish deck. The long deck of the rack allows me to position the grocery panniers further aft. 

I *love* the grocery panniers, they are incredibly utilitarian. But making them work with big feet is a challenge :idea:


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

What a great build! What are you using for a rear rack?


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Rack*



Doggity said:


> What a great build! What are you using for a rear rack?


It's a Jim Blackburn--probably the original that came with the frame (that's how Trek sold them). The previous owner had the rack powdercoated at the same time as the frame. I even have the lowrider frames for it, also in orange, but I'm not a big fan of lowriders. 

I have a Blackburn mountain front rack coming--it's a highrider that bolts to the fender eyelets at the bottom and the fork braze-ons at the middle, then has a small steel strap to the fork crown for stabilization. I'll probably end up mounting the headlight(s) on this rack, and then I can slap some smaller panniers on it for additional storage...


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Stays*



undies said:


> I did find a road frame with longer chainstays (Nashbar touring frame, 455mm stays), plus I have an Axiom rack with a longish deck. The long deck of the rack allows me to position the grocery panniers further aft. :


I went looking specifically for a Mid-80s Trek Tourer because, according to their catalog at the time, the chain stays on this thing are *47*cm!


----------



## opdeuce (Jun 29, 2006)

*Big feet + Jandd Expedition Rack = *

i too have size 13US feet and put a jandd expedition rack on my gunnar crosshairs commuter and with ortlieb backrollers have no problems...i surfed around for info on racks that set the panniers far back nicely and these have done the trick...now i just need to worry about toe overlap!


----------



## trailbuck (Nov 29, 2006)

*Size 14 US and Surly LHT*

I’m thinking about building up a true touring bike in the near future. I was thinking of a Surly Long Haul Trucker.

You guys have brought up something that never really entered my mined. 

I have size 14 US feet. I also have a 36 inch inseam so I use 175mm crank arms on my bikes. I’m just starting to look into the Surly LHT. Do any of you foresee a problem with my heels hitting the panniers?


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Cross Check is too small; not sure re: LHT*



trailbuck said:


> I’m thinking about building up a true touring bike in the near future. I was thinking of a Surly Long Haul Trucker.
> 
> You guys have brought up something that never really entered my mined.
> 
> I have size 14 US feet. I also have a 36 inch inseam so I use 175mm crank arms on my bikes. I’m just starting to look into the Surly LHT. Do any of you foresee a problem with my heels hitting the panniers?


I've got US 12, Euro 47 feet, 34 inseam and have a cross check with a Blackburn rack and Avenir panniers. I use a 175mm Truvativ Elita and before that, an FSA gossamer; both are 175 cranks. My heels hit when I fill the little pockets on the front of the packs. Otherwise, they JUST clear. You might want to carefully check geometries to see if the LHT is similar to the cross check. If it is, you'll likely have an issue.

Toe overlap in the front is wicked close as well.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Overlaps...and if you need a bigger frame...*



pitt83 said:


> I've got US 12, Euro 47 feet, 34 inseam and have a cross check with a Blackburn rack and Avenir panniers. I use a 175mm Truvativ Elita and before that, an FSA gossamer; both are 175 cranks. My heels hit when I fill the little pockets on the front of the packs. Otherwise, they JUST clear. You might want to carefully check geometries to see if the LHT is similar to the cross check. If it is, you'll likely have an issue.
> 
> Toe overlap in the front is wicked close as well.


My 620, even with fenders, has *no* toe overlap for me and, as I think I've mentioned, extremely generous heel clearance. This bike was not built to look like a touring bike--this IS a touring bike.

I happen to know someone who might be willing to sell their 1985 Trek 720 F/F...the 620 I have is a 22.5", set up for a 5'11" rider. His 720 is a 24" (you can check geometry at vintage-trek.com), else I would have bought it from him. If anyone is interested, give me a shout and I might be able to set up a deal...it's a maroon frame in really *immaculate* shape. I think he'd be selling it with the original Blackburn racks, front and rear, as well.


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Thanks for the offer, I'm OK*

It's an inconvenience to be close on sizing and; you're right, a bigger size might give a scoche more clearance. Maybe the LHT reader wil buy bigger? I'm riding a 58 and it's already huge when the 32's are on touring wheels. But, I'm not too concerned. I'm not doing multi-day treks: At least not until my wife breaks and allows it  For the simple commute to work and home, it's good enough.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*blackburn MF rack?*



Andy M-S said:


> ...I have a Blackburn mountain front rack coming--it's a highrider that bolts to the fender eyelets at the bottom and the fork braze-ons at the middle, then has a small steel strap to the fork crown for stabilization...


Where'd ya order that Blackburn Mtn Front rack from?


----------



## wsexson (Jan 19, 2002)

trailbuck said:


> I have size 14 US feet. I also have a 36 inch inseam so I use 175mm crank arms on my bikes. I’m just starting to look into the Surly LHT. Do any of you foresee a problem with my heels hitting the panniers?


62cm LHT, 175mm cranks, 48 shoes.

The LHT has quite long chainstays. You should be able to avoid hitting your panniers with your heels, I certainly don't. You do need to take care not to hit your pedals on the road when turning, due to the very low bottom bracket.


----------

